# suche JAVA-Crack für CMS



## Gast (30. Jun 2004)

Hallo, ic schreibe derzeit ein relativ umfangreiches CMS mit PHP und suche jemanden, der mir beim Javateil ein wenig helfen könnte. Ich glaube der Job ist eigentlich relativ einfach:
Ich brauche ein Script, dass es erlaubt, Daten, die man in ein Formular in einem Pop-up Fenster eingegeben hat in ein Textfeld auf der Hauptseite einzufügen. 
Eine genauere Beschreibung gibt es natürlich noch.
Wer grade nen bisschen Lust und Zeit hat sollte sich am besten per Email bei mir melden:
lgolterm@monkeyalert.de

tnx


----------



## Roar (30. Jun 2004)

ehm.. dir ist klar dass man das mit wenigen zeiloen php machen kann? udn dafür willst extra servlets oder applets einbauen?


----------



## akira (30. Jun 2004)

Ich glaube fast, er meint JavaScript.  :x 

Dann ist das hier das falsche Forum für Dich, sorry.


----------



## bygones (30. Jun 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich brauche ein Script, dass es erlaubt, Daten, die man in ein Formular in einem Pop-up Fenster eingegeben hat in ein Textfeld auf der Hauptseite einzufügen.


 ???:L warum nimmst du nicht auch PHP ??? du kannst die Eingabe ja entweder direkt per url weitergeben oder in der Session speichern ?!


----------



## Dante (30. Jun 2004)

PHP ist serverseitig, wie soll es den Text aus einem Fenster in eine Textbox in einem anderen einfügen? Das ist definitiv was für die Java-Script-Ecke


----------



## Roar (30. Jun 2004)

@dante: er hat sein formular, das schickt er ab an ne seite, die seite speichert die daten im session cookie und auf der startseite wird der text aus dem sessino cookie ausgelesen und in das tf geschriebst. ich weiß zwar nich wie das praktisch geht, aber so ungefähr soltle das unfktionieren.


----------



## citizen_erased (1. Jul 2004)

ich dachte bisher, session und cookies haben nicht unbedingt etwas miteinander zu tun. oder wie?


----------



## Mick (1. Jul 2004)

citizen_erased hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich dachte bisher, session und cookies haben nicht unbedingt etwas miteinander zu tun. oder wie?



Sessions sind kleine Hilfsdateien auf dem Server, Cookies werden clientseitig abgespeichert. Sie dienen aber, wenn man so will, dem gleichen Zweck.

Grüße,
Mick


----------



## Grizzly (1. Jul 2004)

Wobei Cookies auch dauerhaft gespeichert werden können. Beispielsweise melde ich mich an diesem Forum automatisch über einen im Browser abgelegten Cookie an. So muss ich nicht jedesmal den Benutzer und das Passwort neu eingeben.
Eine Session hingegen ist nie dauerhaft. Sie wird nach einer Weile zerstört. Für das Session-Management werden aber meist Cookies benutzt. Sind diese nicht verfügbar, bleibt nur noch der Weg über die URL oder dem übertragen der Session-ID bei jeder Anfrage.


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Jul 2004)

Em Leudings, er meint JavaScript.


----------



## bygones (1. Jul 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Em Leudings, er meint JavaScript.


Das ist denk ich klar - aber warum was anderes nehmen, wenn sowie so alles in PHP ist ?


----------

